# My Pickups



## Mench (Apr 21, 2013)

757 Buds 


Sour Diesel: (3/19/13)












Master Kush: (3/20/13)







Blue Dream: (3/20/13)











Alaskan Thunderfuck: (3/17/13)












Snow White: (3/12/13)







Lemon Cake from Flint Michigan Dispensary: (3/10/13)







Emerald Dream: (3/12/13)









Green Crack: (2/25/13)









Banana Kush: (2/25/13)









Sativa Dominant THC Caps: (3/03/13)









Super Sour Headband: (3/01/13)











Mr Nice guy: (3-25-13)







Super Sour Diesel: (3-24-13)







1 Ounce of No Name(3-28-13)














Got another Ounce of tonight. 


Half of Master Kush(3-30-13)

















Half of Super Sour Diesel(3-30-13)







Both Mixed(3-30-13)











Mr Nice Guy(3/31/13)



















No Name(4/01/13)












Gooberry: (4/02/13)














Half Ounce of Bubba(4/03/13)

















Fresh Bubba Kush Pack(4/03/13)







Half Ounce of Grape Ape(4-05-13)
























Ounce of BubbleGum Kush(4-06-13)





























Half Ounce of some more No Name(4-11-13)

















Half Ounce of No Name(4-12-13)














Ounce of ChemDog (4-13-2013)






















Chem Dog(4-13-13)

















Chemdog (4-15-13)

















Ounce of Afghan (4-17-13)





















Trainwreck (4-19-13)



















BubbleGum4/20/13)







ChemDog4/20/13)







Og Killa4/20/13)







Mixed(4/20/13)







Trainwreck(4/20/13)



















Half OZ Of No Name (4-21-13)

















Enjoy. 

Ask about any of the strains, will be glad to give you a good description of the high!


----------



## mudminer (Apr 22, 2013)

dude your lungs either love you or hate you. not sure which. lol.


----------



## Mench (Apr 22, 2013)

mudminer said:


> dude your lungs either love you or hate you. not sure which. lol.



They love me, I run 40+ Miles a week and spend 15 hours a week in the Gym.

Thanks to my lovely vaporizer of course. 

Will update with another ounce today!


----------



## mudminer (Apr 22, 2013)

when the hell do you find time to smoke that much weed. id be too worn out to twist a grinder. which vape do you use? you must have a ton of friends.


----------



## Mench (Apr 23, 2013)

mudminer said:


> when the hell do you find time to smoke that much weed. id be too worn out to twist a grinder. which vape do you use? you must have a ton of friends.


I am in college, I just blow down before class, after class, at night.. I take 9 Credits online so I got a-lot of free time.

Extreme Q, its amazing. I have owned 3 - 4 of them, and bought several for my family members.

I actually do have lot's of friends, its crazy because I was put in the Athletic Dormitory so I get to smoke weed with all of the athletes instead of the regular student body, I love it.




Fresh OZ today, will update with another tomorrow.

Ounce of Outdoor Skunk (4-23-13)


----------



## mudminer (Apr 23, 2013)

sounds like one helluva life. but..... i suppose somebody has to do it. lol. oh to be young again and know what i know now. lol. thats actually the vape im wanting to get for my wife n i. good to hear another good report on it. as good as a volcano at 1/3 the cost. you enjoy that lovely skunkiness buddy n keep up that healthy lifestyle. peace


----------



## Mench (Apr 24, 2013)

mudminer said:


> sounds like one helluva life. but..... i suppose somebody has to do it. lol. oh to be young again and know what i know now. lol. thats actually the vape im wanting to get for my wife n i. good to hear another good report on it. as good as a volcano at 1/3 the cost. you enjoy that lovely skunkiness buddy n keep up that healthy lifestyle. peace



Strongly suggest the Extreme Q over the Volcano, tried both and still like the Extreme.

To be young is wonderful, care-free living at it's best, before life gets rough.


----------



## Ôeed (Apr 25, 2013)

You have some sexy buds there... I'd be jealous... but I have some purple poison sat right next to me.... It's gorgeous man.

Sir, you have a picture... with a few baggys that's just to keep the smell in though  

I'd like to know you.. what a shame haha, 10/10. 


p.s I presume you know you should always keep location off on your phone ( I've not checked but these can easily be traced via map ) If not turned off.


----------



## Mench (Apr 26, 2013)

&#1308;eed;9004931 said:


> You have some sexy buds there... I'd be jealous... but I have some purple poison sat right next to me.... It's gorgeous man.
> 
> Sir, you have a picture... with a few baggys that's just to keep the smell in though
> 
> ...


The baggies actually were just to keep them labeled correctly, my dealer gave me the QP mixed in one bag, leaving me to separate the buds for my own strain categories. 
I currently am not going to upload pictures after every pickup, as the marijuana is making me paranoid.

After looking through the first post, I realized that is alot of marijuana.


----------



## MrCrack (Apr 28, 2013)

How much money do you make?


----------



## Mench (Apr 30, 2013)

Updated with a few new pickups.


Last Bit of Outdoor Skunk(4-27-13)












Ounce of Strawberry Cough (4-30-13)


----------



## Mench (Apr 30, 2013)

MrCrack said:


> How much money do you make?


Let me make this perfectly clear, I do not make money off of marijuana, these are all personal buds.


----------



## Mench (Apr 30, 2013)

Half OZ of Blue Dream & Blue Cheese(4-30-13)


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 30, 2013)

how much you payin for a zip


----------



## Mench (Apr 30, 2013)

Big Trees said:


> how much you payin for a zip


275-300 normally, no more than 325.


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 30, 2013)

Ight I was gonna say if its more than 300 it looks like your getting ripped off a lil but thats pretty exact some looks 275 some looks 325. It's amazing how much 30 bucks makes a difference in quality


----------



## Mench (May 1, 2013)

Colorado Chemdawg (5-01-13)


----------



## Mench (May 2, 2013)

No Name (5-02-13)


----------



## dubekoms (May 8, 2013)

Damn that chemdawg looks dank!
I got some white widow curing up nicely in jars from nirvana seeds and its starting to smell great.
Anyway,the other day I picked up some grape ape except it was not nearly has purple as yours is!Can you explain to me the kinda high you got from that?


----------



## texin (May 8, 2013)

Strawberry cough looks really good


----------

